# Looking for tips on maximizing mileage - specific to CTD gen 2



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Hi, I have looked at the mpg tips in the forum, but am reaching out here to see if any have some to offer specific to the gen 2 CTD. I am coming from a 2010 Jetta sedan TDI 6-speed, and am comfortable with how to maximize the efficiency in it. I don't feel like I have figured it out with the CTD yet - I look on fuelly and others are averaging much better mileage per tank, from the outset. I did take one long highway trip in the car when I first got it, but to try to break it in (maybe unnecessary, but so it goes) I was intentionally varying the rpm, ramping it up to medium rpm, and so on. I got 51.1 mpg on that trip, which again, was mostly highway in the low 70 mph range, although the average mph was only 44.8. Maybe I need to be patient and see what I average the next time that I am on the highway for an extended time.

I already have the tires at max psi, and use the air conditioning sparingly. I do like the feature in the car that shows the consumption in gallons per hour of various accessories.

I am looking to increase the efficiency while still driving "normally" - that is, without resorting to techniques such as turning the engine off and the like.

Any efficiency hints appreciated!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Completely evacuate the air in your tires and then refill them with helium, or for greatest effect hydrogen. 

This will decrease the overall mass of your vehicle. But more importantly decrease your unsprung weight. Both resulting in improved fuel economy. 

Dont forget to do the spare tire, as well.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Well played...To complete the dirigible effect perhaps I could evacuate the cargo and interior space and replace them with hydrogen...I could run a snorkel out the side (sealed, of course) for respiration. I'd better remember not to drive too close to any barbecues.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My 67mpg 400km trip in my 2014 ctd was at 98km/h. You won't get the crazy mpg at 70mph+. Also don't turn on ac


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One thought - on the highway set your cruise control and leave it. The Cruze has one of the best cruise controls available. The Cruze actually responds to hills so quickly it seems the cruise control is anticipating them. Over the long haul you will not beat the Cruze's cruise control.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Agree with the cruise control. Leave for work 5 minutes earlier and set the cruise at 65 mph. Even at a steady 70 mph you'll probably see 50 mpg . My gen 1 can manage this but either of the new trannies in the gen 2 should make this even easier. I've found the ac doesn't affect the mileage with the diesel


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

lbkNhubert said:


> Well played...To complete the dirigible effect perhaps I could evacuate the cargo and interior space and replace them with hydrogen...I could run a snorkel out the side (sealed, of course) for respiration. I'd better remember not to drive too close to any barbecues.


Reduce drag and save a few lbs, remove the radio antenna and drive naked.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> One thought - on the highway set your cruise control and leave it. The Cruze has one of the best cruise controls available. The Cruze actually responds to hills so quickly it seems the cruise control is anticipating them. Over the long haul you will not beat the Cruze's cruise control.


I've found it's quite annoying on roads with small rolling hills - like your typical VA countryside highway. It will overreact at the crest one hill that goes into another. Otherwise, it works very well where you come down a hill and throttles up where you start to lose speed at the bottom.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I haven't figured out exactly what works the best for mine. My best 25-mile average is 72 MPG and I think I hit that coming home from work one day when I was in a hurry and running the air conditioner. It does almost seem like the cruise control does about as good as anything. The sweet spot seems to be around 60 MPH. I get over 60 MPG on my 25-mile average every day where I have a 26 or 27 mile run on rural highway at about 60 MPH, but it starts slipping after I get on the interstate where the hills are larger and the speed limit is 70 MPH.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

My tips for fuel economy:

1) Avoid cold starts. if you can, roll a bunch of trips into one. When your engine is cold, it dumps more fuel in.
2) Don't use the brakes ever. Every time you touch the brakes, you turn your hard earned momentum (earned by spending fuel) into heat and brake dust.
3) Accelerate on downhill stretches and maintain speed or lose a little when going up hill. Don't accelerate going uphill.
4) Draft when possible, let someone in front of you create a hole in the air. (Don't follow TOO closely, you may risk getting into an accident or getting stone chips.)
5) Get into 6th gear quickly then stay in it. (If it takes you 5 minutes to get up to the speed limit, you're doing it wrong, use 75% throttle to get up to speed then maintain a speed that allows you to stay in 6th)
6) Don't use the heat, A/C or any electrical accessories that draw a lot of power. The alternator causes drag on the engine.

Hope this helps


----------

